# Conde and Sawgrass support comes through.



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We were getting awful printing results with our 1280 and David from Conde offered to help even though we didn't buy the setup or ink through Conde. 

After a number of tests and still bad results David recommended going through Sawgrass for support. 

We opened a case and did several tests and their conclusion was even though the black in was within the expiration time they would replace it. 

A couple of days later we had new black ink and shipped the old back to them and viola, all the problems went away.

Thanks again to David at Conde and to Sawgrass for solving our problem.


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like good Customer Service!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the ink was replace at no cost, no shipping and no return shipping costs.


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

We had a similar problem we did not buy our printer from Cond'e or the ink but the ink was from sawgrass. We had two yellow lines going through our image. Cond'e tech support gave us some help and the number to call the manufacture of the printer and the phone number for Sawgrass. We had our printer over night two us at no cost to us and one ink cartridge. We did not have to pay any shipping at all. Thank you Guy's.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

So, Sawgrass, who's black cartridge was basically faulty to begin with, sent you a replacement? Sounds like that's the least they should do. Did they expedite it or were you out of action for days?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

PhilDx said:


> So, Sawgrass, who's black cartridge was basically faulty to begin with, sent you a replacement? Sounds like that's the least they should do. Did they expedite it or were you out of action for days?


Good one - kind of like being punched in the face and thanking the person for handing you a band aide.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

got it fast and that solved our problem. i know no love lost with sawgrass around here but i protect my products as well so i dont have any complaints.


----------



## Imageit (Dec 22, 2011)

I have been doing business with the guys at Conde for years now and you wont find a better group of minds to pick when having any type of printing or pressing problems. David, Tim and Micky all are thorough and take the time needed to assist their customers.


----------



## 7thInningSports (Nov 15, 2010)

Another thumbs up for Conde!


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

Two more thumbs up here, for Conde. Great support and a real class act.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, Conde was very helpful from the diagnostics to the ink to the paper.


----------

